# About Becky



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I started a new thread, because everyone here is waiting to here about Becky. Anna is very tired since Becky!s surgery and wanted me to let you know .
Becky had an ultra sound and the vet didn't see anything alarming! She still has the effects of the meds and anesthesia in her system and it will take 4 to 5 weeks for the shunt to close Becky is still showing signs of a shunt, tiredness and not wanting to eat. Anna will force feed her. She was taken off Tramadol which causes drowsiness. . The vet said to be patient and when the shunt closes you'll see a huge difference! They are waiting for biopsy results also to see if she has MVD. I am praying for Becky for a complete recovery.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Anna must be emotionally exhausted as well as physically tired. I'm so sorry that she is having to go through all of this with Becky. Praying for strength and healing for both Becky and Anna.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you for the update! I hope for the best for Becky goooo team Becky!!!!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Prayers*

*This So Kind Of You To Post This-Thank You.That Poor Little Baby--What She Has Been Thru,And Her Mother.*
*I Dont How All Of You Wonderful Moms Do This.*

*If And When My Time comes,Oh My-I Could Never Hold Up Like You All Do.*
*Prayers and Blessings Going out For This.*
*Again Thank You For This Up-date*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - thanks so much for letting us know. Praying for them both. This is so very hard to go through for both of them. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting this for her, sending lots of healing hugs and nose kissies!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Deb for the update!! Prayers to Anna and Becky!!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank goodness. When I saw your thread I was afraid it would be bad news. Although I don't know her like all of you do, I feel so badly for what's she's going through. I, like all of us, know what it's like to go through serious health issues with dogs that we love so much. I hope Becky comes through all of this with flying colors.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Still praying for Becky.... thought of her today. Thanks for updating for Anna.

I know she has a chronic illness herself so this is really hard on her physically.

Tell her to hang in there.... Sadly with these pups it is not an easy recovery. It takes them longer to bounce back, and if Becky's shunt will take a few weeks to close... that will add to it.

Hugs for Anna and Becky.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Like everyone else, I have been hoping to see some sort of an update on little Becky and want to thank Deb for posting for Anna. I can certainly understand how very tired and exhausted how Anna after going through all of this with Becky. Prayers will continue for Becky and Anna too that Becky will continue to heal and get back to being her old self again.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for the update Debbie. Glad the ultrasound was negative.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you for posting the update, I too was so worried when I saw the heading. Please let Anna know that we are still praying for both of them.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the update... truly appreciate it as I've been wondering how things were . Will continue to keep both Becky and Anna in my prayers.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Praying for a quick recovery for sweet Becky.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

So glad you were able to update us, Debbie! I'll be continuing to pray for Anna and Becky-- I know it's been exhausting for both of them. I'm glad the news is so positive thus far.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Deborah for this good news about the ultra-sound. I know that it takes time after shunt surgery to see how successful it is---our's was years ago & lots has changed since then---for the better for sure, but surgery is surgery and always risky.
We will keep Anna & Becky close at heart---please let us know anything we need to know.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you Deb. I was wondering too. I know many of us wish we could just go help Anna take care of Becky. I know how tired she must be.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Thankyou Deb for the update. Prayers to Anna and Becky .


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad to hear she's holding her own, sendng good thoughts and prayers she gets well soon.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

MoonDog said:


> Thank you Deb. I was wondering too. I know many of us wish we could just go help Anna take care of Becky. I know how tired she must be.


If we were closer we'd all lend a hand.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> If we were closer we'd all lend a hand.


 
I do to :wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Continued prayers for both Anna and Becky...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Keeping them both in our thoughts. Hugs and healing!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back to find out if there's any update today. :wub::wub:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

I Love You Guys More than Words can express !!!!!!! Today I am a bit more relaxed Becky is still not herself but Patience that she is resting because she is healing , cant wait to see my Becky in good spirits and loving life i miss her little happy go lucky self .........



Anna xo


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Glad to hear from you, Anna! Also glad to hear you are a little more relaxed.

It's scary, for sure!

Praying Becky keeps improving.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I am so glad that Becky is still doing okay.
It sounds like now it is just going to take some time for her to heal.
I bet that before you know it she will be back to her old happy self!
We all can't wait for that wonderful day!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Keeping her in my prayers. She will be a happy WELL puppy before you know it?


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> Glad to hear from you, Anna! Also glad to hear you are a little more relaxed.
> 
> It's scary, for sure!
> 
> Praying Becky keeps improving.



Sweet Tori ,

I just realised you spayed Gracie , Godbless things went well Im so happy for her !!!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Feel better Becky!! Sending some love from Texas!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Glad to hear the news Anna. You take care of yourself!!!! Hugs to you and Becky


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Anna - glad to hear she's improving even if it's just a little bit. She went through alot so it will take some time. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

we're all sending lots of love and hugs and extra nose kissies..


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Anna, so happy to hear Becky is improving:wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Good news! Thanks for keeping us updated on your little doll.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

B........Becky is just a little tired:smstarz:

E........Eventually she will get up and jump and play like before:chili:

C........Can you tell Mommy you are ok little Becky?:wub:

K.........Kisses from all of us:smootch:

Y.........Yes she is recovering slowly but surely:aktion033:



*


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Piccolina said:


> B........Becky is just a little tired:smstarz:
> 
> E........Eventually she will get up and jump and play like before:chili:
> 
> ...


Love this :wub:

Becky is in my thoughts and I hope the best for your little sweetheart.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello my beautiful friends ,

Well last evening was another horrible one with Miss Becky 

around 4 pm she started to tremble uncontrolobally and she would not move ofcourse i freaked out we wounded up at er again she was in alot of pain so they gave me tramadol she was almost comatosed and they said she was very dehydrated so sub q fluids still anorexic , a little bit more alive today she is itchy and miserable on top of it all im just as miserable pray this gets better soon im running out of strenght with her ......have not slept since tuesday the 8 january when she had her surgery !!!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

poochie2 said:


> Love this :wub:
> 
> Becky is in my thoughts and I hope the best for your little sweetheart.



this is the cutest thing i love it :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Where do you live? Maybe someone can come and look out for her while you take a nap!!!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

i live in montreal quebec i tried to sleep today but the adrenaline in my body wont let me this has been all adrenaline this week .....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

All of the trauma that you and Becky have gone through will end. You'll wonder how you made it through! You will make it through, and wonder how that you did ! You'll be a stronger person and have an even stronger faith. I know that you hear these words over and over , but they're important.... You guys are in my prayers!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Piccolina said:


> B........Becky is just a little tired:smstarz:
> 
> E........Eventually she will get up and jump and play like before:chili:
> 
> ...


Sammy this just adorable :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Anna,

I'm so sorry! I know this is exhausting for you!

You will make it, and so will Becky.

Are you syringing fluids as well as food?

I'm having to syringe fluids into Grace every 2 hours...she just is not wanting to drink. 

I'm glad they gave her pain meds and fluids... I hope you can rest tonight.

Hugs


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm just dropping in to send hugs to Becky and Anna. It's been a long hard road, hasn't it?:grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Anna, you and Becky are going through the most difficult days right now ... however, it will get better as each day passes. Just try and remind yourself that Becky had major surgery ... so, it takes more time for her to feel better and heal. 

Sending you and Becky tons of love and comforting hugs. My prayers continue for both of you, too. :wub::wub:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I'm just dropping in to send hugs to Becky and Anna. It's been a long hard road, hasn't it?:grouphug:



Thank you silvia tooo longgggg !!!!!!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Anna, you and Becky are going through the most difficult days right now ... however, it will get better as each day passes. Just try and remind yourself that Becky had major surgery ... so, it takes more time for her to feel better and heal.
> 
> Sending you and Becky tons of love and comforting hugs. My prayers continue for both of you, too. :wub::wub:


My sweet Marie ,

I know you are right its just so hard for me right now , i just cant wait until i can post a happy post and have an uneventful day .....

love

Anna :wub:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello my friends sorry i have not updated but all this with Becky has burnt me out !! well things are still not good with her , she is still not eating own her own ! i called them this morning they are not pleased to hear they told me if she continues to take her back in tomorrow i cant do this anymore i have no money left energy zero , i just want to break down and cry (( What do i do with her i have done everything possible i pray and pray all day she will turn around ....


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I wished I lived closer to you Anna I would def help you out babysit etc; I wish I could take her and bring her to my vet!!!! If you need to talk you know my number................... I will be there for you!!!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry Anna. Surely things will turn around soon. I'll keep praying.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sweet Debbie its not looking like it  im starting to loose hope !


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:grouphug: Anna.... please don't lose hope.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Tori sweetheart i dont want to but i dont know what else to do !!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Anna, keep fighting and never give up hope. I know its disappointing when things don't progress quickly enough and I know how physically draining it is on you. Prayers and hugs to you and Becky.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

All i know after all i have been through the money i have invested in my Becksters loosing her i know i will not be ok


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

No no no you can't give up! How many times have you thought that she wouldn't make it, but she did! I am still praying for her, and you too!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry....I will say extra prayers for and Becky.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

thank you guys i love you guys thanks for the prayers we can use them oxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Know Your Heart Hurts And You Are Beat Down,Just Be Strong. My Prayers Are Coming You Way Nickee In Pa**


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Things will get better, she has come so far. try to stay strong and calm for Becky maybe the vet can work out a payment plan with you. Talk to them and explain the situation.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Sending all my good vibes your way.... please don't give up hope!! We're all pulling for Becky... :heart:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Anna, I am praying for inner renewing for you this morning. Just take it "a step at a time" and try to not think too far ahead. I truly believe that when we are too tired or unable to walk that God carries us. I also believe in prayer, but I believe that it often changes us rather than the situation we are in. I know some may disagree.
Whatever your thoughts today, I will hold you near in my heart, along w/your Becky.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dearest Anna ... please know you and Becky continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. I understand that you are so tired and worried about darling Becky. Believe me, I can worry myself sick when Snowball is not feeling up to par. And, Becky has just gone through major surgery ... so, as others have said, it will take time for her to heal.

Please update us on what the vet says or does if Becky is still not eating. Maybe Becky is picking up on you being upset and tired ... our fluff babies are so sensitive to our feelings. Please don't give up. If Becky feels that, it will not help her. Somehow things will work out.

Sending you warm hugs and lots of love.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sending you much love and strength. Quitting is not an option, but faith and prayers are  . Big hugs.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I will continue to keep Becky and Anna in my thoughts and prayers that today will be a better day and that Anna finds the strenghth she needs to continue on with Becky's illness. Ann, you are not walking alone in this as God is with you every step of the way and so are we here on SM. Please keep us updated.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for posting this update. I was very sad to have read up on Becky's status, more sad for Mommy Anna being so exhausted mentally, financially, and physically. I can't even begin to imagine how someone can go through all of these stress. I do hope that Becky would show signs of getting better and back to normal soon. I also hope that Anna would be able to find a Vet that would be understanding to her financial situation and are willing to work out a plan to help her and Becky.

Becky and Anna will be in our thoughts and prayers. Biscuit send his hugs and kisses to baby Becky! :smootch:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Anna ... How is Becky doing??

I have been thinking a lot about both of you. Please update us when you can.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sweet Marie ,

Becky yesterday had a good day but im almost afraid to say it , we are going to internal medicine today to remover her stples lets see what they say ??? keep the prayers coming because i have an awful migraine today i get thrm so often its all the stress ........


love you all so very much oxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Good luck today with everything!!! I am sure that Becky will be happy in time that the staples are out!!! Geez imagine 20 flippin staples. You have a one strong baby!!!!! Becky the Brave!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Prayers and hugs to you both..... I hope the appointment goes well


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice to hear Becky had a good day. Good luck today with your appt. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So happy to hear that Becky had a good day. She is such a tough little girl. 
Praying that she will continue to improve every day, even if it is just a little at a time.
Hope all goes well today and that you are feeling better too Anna.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just passing by to say "wishing Becky all the best today at the vets." Try to remember to just keep looking forward!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Sending the:innocent::innocent::innocent:Angels to help you with your migraines, and more :innocent::innocent::innocent:Angels to heal Becky.

:heart::heart::heart:Time heals


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

How did the appointment go today Anna??????


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Anna - checking back to see how things went with Becky at the doctor's today. Hope you got a good report. So sorry about the migraine - I had them for most of my life and just had one the other day. Reminded me of how wretched they are. Sending hugs.:grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hope it all went well today....she will definitely feel better without those staples.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Anna, you are at the bottom of the deep dark lake right now, hold your breath, give one really hard kick and you and Becky will rise to the top. Hang on.


----------

